# P&O Passenger Lists UK-Egypt Sept 1882



## ceylon-medals (Jan 1, 2012)

Although not a family member, I am attempting to track down a Miss *Adela Collins*, whom I believe sailed to Egypt (most probably Alexandria) in early *September 1882* as a civilian nurse-volunteer (under the auspices of the St John Ambulance Association). 

I know that from 1890 onwards one can consult such passenger lists via sites like Ancestry.com and FindMyPast.co.uk -- but what about prior to 1890? Are these passenger lists archived somewhere? 

Although I don't know the ship, the line was P&O, and the departure date from the UK most likely either the 2nd, 6th, or 9th of Sept 1882.

Cheers,
and thanks for any assistance,

Glen,
In Our Northern Dominion


----------

